# I think Maggie has gone to rainbow bridge :(



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Yesterday morning i found that flatmate had not put the catch on probaly and all ferrets but Munchkin and the babies had gone (babies were indoors) With the aid of a squeaky toy by the end of yesterday the little buggers found their way back for dinner apart from Maggie 

Now for a while little Maggie has been getting slower and finding it difficult to get around as much so in my heart i think she has gone to rainbow bridge as she has never stayed away from home for more then a few hours 

I reckon she wanted to have one last free run before making that last journey x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Where they indoors or outdoors snazzy? I hope Maggie comes home .


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

The two babies Bubbles and Kelsie are indoors in the explorer cage, but the others i keep outside, i did try solomai and hanna and maggie indoors but they were not happy.

I hope she does to but not feeling optimistic  x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Yesterday morning i found that flatmate had not put the catch on probaly and all ferrets but Munchkin and the babies had gone (babies were indoors) With the aid of a squeaky toy by the end of yesterday the little buggers found their way back for dinner apart from Maggie
> 
> Now for a while little Maggie has been getting slower and finding it difficult to get around as much so in my heart i think she has gone to rainbow bridge as she has never stayed away from home for more then a few hours
> 
> I reckon she wanted to have one last free run before making that last journey x


Hope she does come back or you hear something, having had ferrets as a kid and growing up i know what characters they are and how much you get attached to them, so sorry shes missing still.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> The two babies Bubbles and Kelsie are indoors in the explorer cage, but the others i keep outside, i did try solomai and hanna and maggie indoors but they were not happy.
> 
> I hope she does to but not feeling optimistic  x


Oh gosh I would be frantic if mine were lost outside. I hope you've given the flatmate a piece of your mind.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

a peice of my mind and then some 

I do think she was on her last legs anyway x I have put cat carriers and food out for her just in case


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> a peice of my mind and then some
> 
> I do think she was on her last legs anyway x I have put cat carriers and food out for her just in case


have you asked next door to keep an eye out for her? my advice would be go looking in your garden with a touch when dark as she will hunt for food when its dark.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

iv asked every house owner within a mile lol  i am going out every hour or so to call for her.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Could you borrow a humane trap off anyone, you could bait it with her usual food, that way if she wanders back she wouldnt wander away again. It might be a good idea to call all the local vets too, they often have stray ferrets brought in.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I will do thank you for the idea x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Any news on the little wanderer or any sightings yet SJ?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

someone 4 roads up mentioned that they thought they saw a white ray lol, been looking around but nothing yet, have given food out for people to put in their gardens to encourage her to turn up


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> someone 4 roads up mentioned that they thought they saw a white ray lol, been looking around but nothing yet, have given food out for people to put in their gardens to encourage her to turn up


hope you manage to find Maggie, How is Hannah?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

hannah is pining a bit but still eating, just not being as playful as usual


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

how sad I hope she comes home soon x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How is Hannah doing? Has anyone seen Maggie anymore? I bet its such a worry as it is so cold.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Hanna is doing ok, i think the others are cheering her up x It's a worry but im still looking, she is a tough old thing and may be somewhere.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you have no luck at the vets at all hun? Have you thought about putting notices up in pet shops, if someone found her and decided to keep her they would have to go to the pet shops for supplies for her wouldnt they.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i have posters up in all the local shops, im known as the mad woman that walks her ferrets so i will be the first stop lol.

If she is still near me i wish she would kill the rats in the garden lol.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

SHE IS BACK!!!!!!!

   
It turns out she was hiding and living under somebody's shed about half mile away, they have been feeding her cat food and trying to catch her 

I wish i had filmed the reaction hannah had when i put maggie back in the hutch, it made me cry she went mad 

i will be posting photos of the naughty baby in a few days once she has resettled a bit


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> SHE IS BACK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It turns out she was hiding and living under somebody's shed about half mile away, they have been feeding her cat food and trying to catch her
> ...


Ooooooooooh I cant tell you how happy this has made me, is she ok? I bet she was pleased to be home too


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

theres barely a mark on her lol she was severely grubby but has since had a nice bath and is back to her nice almost pristine white  im in shock! i never thought i would see the little madam again !!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> theres barely a mark on her lol she was severely grubby but has since had a nice bath and is back to her nice almost pristine white  im in shock! i never thought i would see the little madam again !!!


They are little survivors Snazzy. So pleased she is back were she belongs.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oh wow what brilliant news, and so kind of the people who found her  I am so happy for you  and Hannah I bet she was over joyed.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome 
I started reading this thread with a lump in my throat cos I feared the worst for you and her , but thank Gawd she's safe 

Cant wait to see pics of her and Hannah happy together again


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

awww so glad shes home safe, very lucky


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> SHE IS BACK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It turns out she was hiding and living under somebody's shed about half mile away, they have been feeding her cat food and trying to catch her
> ...


Fantastic news, they are such born survivors, my Dad found one years ago that had escaped and killed a rat to eat and was dragging it along, he re-homed it as we had had them when I was a kid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Aw so glad she is home. It's always a worry when a pet goes missing. Lucky our cat went missing for three days although I suspect someone keeping him in their house and feeding him. I haven't let him out again since he has been home. I'm trying to convert him into a housecat like my other. He ain't putting up to much fuss so it might just well be doable.

Can't wait to see the pics of Maggie happy again in her rightful place


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Brilliant news I had an amazing clever houdini hamster who escaped a few times only to return in increasingly inventive ways. Such good news!


----------

